# Visa Process to singapore



## Nitesh-Mishra (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello Guys,
I'm a expat from Dubai and will be travelling from Dubai to Singapore mostly in the month of March probably the mid week, want to know will I require a visa to travel to Singapore, not getting a relevant information as some people say that you don't require a visa, Kindly help for any suggestion or any references so that I can go through it.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Doesn't Google work where you are ?

Visa Requirements for Entry into Singapore

The Singaporean government is likely to be an accurate source of information.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Singapore Visa information - UAE - All About Your Visa


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Getting a tourist visa for Singapore in Dubai as an Indian is next to impossible - one of the documents they demand is a Letter of Invitation from a local contact in Singapore or alternatively a guarantee from the Indian Embassy. If you don't have this, you will be rejected regardless of how much you travel elsewhere or what kind of other guarantees you provide.


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

sm105 said:


> Getting a tourist visa for Singapore in Dubai as an Indian is next to impossible - one of the documents they demand is a Letter of Invitation from a local contact in Singapore or alternatively a guarantee from the Indian Embassy. If you don't have this, you will be rejected regardless of how much you travel elsewhere or what kind of other guarantees you provide.


Is this due to any regulation which has been recently introduced? We traveled to Singapore in October 2014 for a week long trip and got the tourist visa very easily without any of the documents you mentioned.

All we had to do for the visa was go to Omeir Travel Agency (who were the 'exclusive' Singapore tourist visa processing agent in Abu Dhabi at that time at least) on Khalifa St. in Abu Dhabi and submit copies of passports, tickets, hotel bookings and probably a few others which I can't recall. We got the visa in 4 days.


----------



## kavita74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Nitesh-Mishra said:


> Hello Guys,
> I'm a expat from Dubai and will be travelling from Dubai to Singapore mostly in the month of March probably the mid week, want to know will I require a visa to travel to Singapore, not getting a relevant information as some people say that you don't require a visa, Kindly help for any suggestion or any references so that I can go through it.


We got ours done through uranus travel agency last year. Its next to lamcy plaza on ground floor in one of the adjoining buildings. Suggest you check with them once. If i remember correctly they are one of the authorised agents, if not the only.


----------



## Nitesh-Mishra (Dec 28, 2015)

sm105 said:


> Getting a tourist visa for Singapore in Dubai as an Indian is next to impossible - one of the documents they demand is a Letter of Invitation from a local contact in Singapore or alternatively a guarantee from the Indian Embassy. If you don't have this, you will be rejected regardless of how much you travel elsewhere or what kind of other guarantees you provide.


Hey sm105,
We were planning to visit Singapore, as a tourist.
We dont have any local contact in Singapore, I have to check it with the Indan Embassy then, hope that will help me out.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

If those are the rules for Indian nationals it sounds like you want to visit one of the travel agents mentioned who are obtaining visas for visitors..


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Overview

Everything is clearly mentioned.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Sunder said:


> Overview Everything is clearly mentioned.


Yes - and is there any way to get hold of form V39A if you do not have a local sponsor from Singapore?

It used to be so much easier to get a Singapore visa (and still is in most parts of the world other than the UAE). I've traveled there probably around 20 times and never had an issue, but the UAE agencies won't even accept the application without this form V39A. At Singapore Consulates elsewhere in the world, they accept copies of hotel bookings in lieu of the V39A form.


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm assuming that travel agencies that deal with Singapore consulates prepare the Letter of Introduction themselves. Possibly they get a travel agency they cooperate with in Singapore as the contact info. 
As a result, it's difficult for certain nationalities to apply for a Singapore visa on their own. It's a silly formality, IMO.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

sm105 said:


> Yes - and is there any way to get hold of form V39A if you do not have a local sponsor from Singapore?
> 
> It used to be so much easier to get a Singapore visa (and still is in most parts of the world other than the UAE). I've traveled there probably around 20 times and never had an issue, but the UAE agencies won't even accept the application without this form V39A. At Singapore Consulates elsewhere in the world, they accept copies of hotel bookings in lieu of the V39A form.


Letter of Introduction (LOI) may be issued by a local contact in Singapore. Any Singapore Citizen or Singapore Permanent Resident who is at least 21 years old can act as a local contact. *If you are not able to furnish a LOI from a local contact, you may approach your Embassy to issue a LOI to support your visa application.*


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Sunder said:


> *If you are not able to furnish a LOI from a local contact, you may approach your Embassy to issue a LOI to support your visa application.*


And how helpful do you think the Indian embassy is going to be ?


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

rsinner said:


> And how helpful do you think the Indian embassy is going to be ?


Point to be noted your honor !!!


----------



## Nitesh-Mishra (Dec 28, 2015)

Yup that also adds a question to my point.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

I learnt that the LOI is important for E-visa, dont know whether it is applicable for paper visa and whether the same is granted or not.


----------



## Nitesh-Mishra (Dec 28, 2015)

Yeah, I'm checking out with local agent who can help me out with getting the visa, got a colleague he told me that he has an contact of some local agent let me try out, will share the information when I get.


----------



## Nitesh-Mishra (Dec 28, 2015)

Hey guys, 
I found this link singaporevisa while surfing, 
called upon the agent, just handed over the scanned necessary documents and the rest part will be taken care by the agency.
Almost a 5 day processing time required to get the visa as conveyed by the agent.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Nitesh-Mishra said:


> Hey guys,
> I found this link singaporevisa while surfing,
> called upon the agent, just handed over the scanned necessary documents and the rest part will be taken care by the agency.
> Almost a 5 day processing time required to get the visa as conveyed by the agent.


Does this agency is in the approved list of agency for Singapore Visa as per the website. As per me there are only 4 agencies which can apply for Visa on your behalf.


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

Nitesh-Mishra said:


> Hey guys,
> I found this link singaporevisa while surfing,
> called upon the agent, just handed over the scanned necessary documents and the rest part will be taken care by the agency.
> Almost a 5 day processing time required to get the visa as conveyed by the agent.


This is not an approved agent and they charge more than the 145 DHs set my the Singapore embassy.

And for those asking about the LOI, it clearly states everywhere that a confirmed hotel booking can substitute for that if the visit is for the purpose of tourism.


----------



## Nitesh-Mishra (Dec 28, 2015)

Sunder said:


> Does this agency is in the approved list of agency for Singapore Visa as per the website. As per me there are only 4 agencies which can apply for Visa on your behalf.


Hey,
I have gone through the website, its a division of Rayna tours and travels what I have come across, 
and I have heard the name of this travel agency, but this Sunday I'll be visiting the agency will share the info.


----------



## vishalvirk (Feb 25, 2016)

if you are a dubai citizen, you can get visa on arrival in singapore, if your indian citizen you get visa from singapore embassy in india.


----------



## Nitesh-Mishra (Dec 28, 2015)

vishalvirk said:


> if you are a dubai citizen, you can get visa on arrival in singapore, if your indian citizen you get visa from singapore embassy in india.


Thank you vishal


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

vishalvirk said:


> if you are a dubai citizen, you can get visa on arrival in singapore, if your indian citizen you get visa from singapore embassy in india.


And why should he go to India from Dubai to apply for a visa ,as he can do the same with the Singapore consulate in Dubai. Strange !!!


----------



## Nitesh-Mishra (Dec 28, 2015)

Sunder said:


> And why should he go to India from Dubai to apply for a visa ,as he can do the same with the Singapore consulate in Dubai. Strange !!!


That's true so I just replied thank you. 
Hope he understands now.


----------

